# bridge grafting - girgling roots to trunk? Help



## landscape doc (Sep 4, 2012)

Has anyone done a graft from a girdling root to the choked trunk above?

I care for many girdled trees that are slowly dying.


----------



## Treewound (Sep 4, 2012)

What do you need to know? Bridge grafting is used just as you suggest, to help trees that have been girdled survive, however this is typically not the time of year to perform the graft. There are two types of Bridge grafts, one is used when the trunk is girdled around the trunk ABOVE the roots, the other (called Inarching) is when the roost as well as the bark have been girdled. In "regular" bridge grafting, the scions are usually made up from the last years growth. In "Inarching" the scions are usually seedings or "suckers" from the base of the tree. After the grafts have been completed they must be sealed with a Grafting Wax, or an Asphalt Emulsion (water based) tree wound dressing. Asphalt "cutback" tree wound dressings contain solvents that can damage the cabian layer of both the scion and the stock and therfore kill the grafts.


----------



## treeseer (Feb 11, 2013)

Prune the girdling roots and get them out of trouble. See the new A300 standard; should be out this summer.

http://www.historictreecare.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/Root-Pruning-TCI.pdf


----------



## landscape doc (Mar 8, 2013)

Can't cut out girdling roots. Much of the root system will be gone. Will try to use the girdling roots for the girdled part.i


----------

